# RO plus tap water mix?



## gotbags-10 (Jan 30, 2009)

So i use an RO filter for my saltwater tank. I know your not supposed to use straight RO for freshwater since it strips all the nutrients from the water. My tap water has a kh of about 14 so if i mix 50/50 it brings it down to 7kh with a ph of 7.2. Would this work for a planted tank well? First timer here.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

That should be fine. Several years ago, when I had fish-only tanks, I tried a couple plants and used 1/2 RO + 1/2 tap and was pleased with the water quality for the few plants and for the tank "cleanliness-look". 

Just FYI, you don't have to use any RO water unless you want to try some of the more finicky or rare plants. In Houston we have extremely hard water, and I'm able to have a great variety of plants using just tap water.

-Dave


----------



## gronk709 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi. I didn't really want to invest in RO so I just use rainwater. Depending on where you live (pollution etc) and tank types (i.e. use plastic tanks not metal) you could do that to. However, given you already have RO its six of one, half a dozen of the other....hehe. What you are doing is what is recommended in books and pamphlets about the subject - so I'd stick with it.

Cheers


----------

